# Duty Free, or not Duty Free .. that is the question!!



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

From today's local paper..

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/news/Tankers-duty-free-swoop/article-1391526-detail/article.html


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh now that is low - even for customs, 

Some of the comments are good - "Loon" is well named thats for sure


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Only confirms what we all know about the Black Gang.
They took the accommodation apart on my present ship in December 07 whilst looking for contraband smuggled home in the Cargo (by Squaddies). They found nothing there, so whilst they were onboard they thought they'd 'do' the crew as well.
The Leckie had 220 **** on him - 20 more than the prescribed limit. So what did Customs do? Took the 200 from him, left him 20 and since they'd discovered 'contraband' that removed the obligation from them to tidy up the devastation in the accommodation (bulkhead panels off, deckheads down, personal gear left lying etc).
I'm sure we can imagine what happened to that carton of 200 - disposed off as per the rules? Aye right!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like some? of the Crew may have been selling ashore or to shore based mtce crew's and let the cat out of the bag possibly.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

The tanker crews were lucky getting duty free. In the North Sea the allowance for offshore vessels is 40 cigarettes per man per day.and.40 to take ashore on leave.The Bond book can be checked in port and if the ship is over that quantity issued at sea the master is fined.It happened to us in Leith. There is no Duty Free in EEC.There is Tax Free


----------

